# 2011 TIME RXR-S Ulteam



## sam575 (Aug 17, 2009)

http://www.bikerumor.com/2010/06/18/2011-time-rxr-s-ulteam-road-bikes-leaked-images/


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

Psyched.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

I was wondering what was going to replace RXR. So what is different besides the paint job?


----------



## sam575 (Aug 17, 2009)

BB30 bottom bracket


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't get it with these Time frames. Never ridden one admittedly but for looks, well they're not blowing me away. Not exactly cutting edge stuff imo ....


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Karbon Kev said:


> I don't get it with these Time frames. Never ridden one admittedly but for looks, well they're not blowing me away. Not exactly cutting edge stuff imo ....


Don't get it? 

Well they are still the only company that weave their own carbon in their factory in France. This allows them to control the different weaves and blend Vectran into the weave. Their Resin Transfer Molding creates a void free end product as good as if not better than any other manufacturer. They are actually made in France, not made in Asia and painted in the EU. And most importantly they ride superbly.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Karbon Kev said:


> I Never ridden one admittedly .


I stopped reading after that. Try one if you can.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

The closer you get to a Time frame, and the longer you stare at it, the more you appreciate the fanatical workmanship that's gone into it. It's not that something like a Look, a Trek or a Cervelo looks crude in comparison, but the difference in finish and workmanship is still definitely apparent. It doesn't hurt that, at least for me, my 2006 Time Edge Translink has the single best geometry I've ever come across in a bicycle.


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

Karbon Kev said:


> I don't get it with these Time frames. Never ridden one admittedly but for looks, well they're not blowing me away. Not exactly cutting edge stuff imo ....


TIME is arguably the most cutting edge company on the market right now. They have the R&D capabilities to make advancements faster than other companies because so much of their production (ie weaving of carbon) is done under one roof. Whereas other companies will send their designs to their overseas factories, exchange prototypes and designs for a few rotations and then settle on one, TIME is able to improve designs constantly throughout the year. They also offer a lifetime warranty, which is rare among framebuilders at this caliber.

Read more here:
http://www.roadbikeaction.com/fly.aspx?layout=content&taxid=67&cid=3071


----------



## sam575 (Aug 17, 2009)

Karbon Kev said:


> I don't get it with these Time frames. Never ridden one admittedly but for looks, well they're not blowing me away. Not exactly cutting edge stuff imo ....



Do you ride a Giant?


----------



## Timegal (Mar 29, 2010)

Karbon Kev said:


> I don't get it with these Time frames. Never ridden one admittedly but for looks, well they're not blowing me away. Not exactly cutting edge stuff imo ....


Maybe you never saw this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUlzcgyB8g0

All the frame are handmade!
There is no pr-peg carbon here, no inflatable bladder, the shape is always consistent as well as the carbon impregnation


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

ewitz said:


> Don't get it?
> 
> Well they are still the only company that *weave their own carbon in their factory in France*. This allows them to control the different weaves and blend Vectran into the weave. Their Resin Transfer Molding creates a void free end product as good as if not better than any other manufacturer. They are actually made in France, not made in Asia and painted in the EU. And most importantly they ride superbly.


er .... Time and Cyfac surely .....


----------



## kevin32 (Mar 27, 2008)

ewitz said:


> Don't get it?
> 
> Well they are still the only company that weave their own carbon in their factory in France. This allows them to control the different weaves and blend Vectran into the weave. Their Resin Transfer Molding creates a void free end product as good as if not better than any other manufacturer. They are actually made in France, not made in Asia and painted in the EU. And most importantly they ride superbly.


FYI: BMC also weaves their own carbon on the new Impac. I guess 2010 was indeed the last year of the Worldstar.


----------



## sam575 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Update*

there will be 4 colours for the RXRS
- VIP
- black label
- red/carbon
- white/carbon

main differences to RXR are:
- BB30 (not available with Di2 option)
- option for full Di2 compatibility (prerouted with battery on downtube and cablebox under BB, available early 2011)
- front end of front triangle reinfirced
- chainstays and seatstays also reinfroced


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

That video was pretty cool. Time bikes are amazing. Just need to find an affordable one.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

2011 Catalogue in English.

Enjoy!


----------



## sam575 (Aug 17, 2009)

Wicked2006 said:


> That video was pretty cool. Time bikes are amazing. Just need to find an affordable one.


Cambria Bike have the Edge Racer on sale for 1699. Size large only (57cm TT)


----------



## Timegal (Mar 29, 2010)

this is an english version of the European catalog.
Some products shown on the catalog will not be available in the US: complete bikes as described, softgoods and some shoes.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

Timegal said:


> this is an english version of the European catalog.
> Some products shown on the catalog will not be available in the US: complete bikes as described, softgoods and some shoes.


No worries. We have access to Euro market via chainreactioncycles, probikekit etc.


----------



## Tanin (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow ! Both of those frames look great.

Thanks for the video.


----------



## bajajoe (Oct 24, 2009)

I have been riding this laser since May and keep loving it more every ride. Ulteam rxrs ulteam. Powerful fast tracks like its on rails.
3500 miles later put cosmic carbone ultimate tubulars on it happy as hell. One of the best bikes I've ridden in my life


----------



## TomcatD (Nov 9, 2011)

hi all, i'm new to the site and trying to gather some info on Time bikes. An article on the RX Instinct is what has piqued my intrest in Time. I know next to nothing about them, other than that they are one of the few that make their own carbon. I ride a 17 yo Canonndale Hybrid 800 and love her, but in the past 2 years ive upped my riding quite a bit and want to get a road bike. I started looking in the plush category with a Specialized Roubaix and it seems like the more i read the more confused i become. I'm not looking to race and definetly want something thats comfortable. Any advice or info on the RX Instinct, or how it compares with other Time models, and other manufacturers would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Timegal (Mar 29, 2010)

The RX Instinct is the entry level frame from Time, it has a racing geometry but there is more Vectran in it than their other frames. Vectran is a fiber Time weaves with the carbon in specific areas of the frames (in the RX instinct, you find in the top and bottom of toptube and downtube) for vibration dumping.
At the end of december, Time will be launching their new "comfort goemetry" - taller headtube, specific wishbone and integrated seatmast and more areas with Vectran - for even more comfort but as it will have a monobloc front triangle and BB30.
All Time bikes are handmade in France and they offer a lifetime warranty. Unlike all the other manufacturers, they don't use pre-impregnated carbon, they use RTM (resin Transfer model - the epoxy is injected in the mold after the carbon has been layered) like you would find on Formula 1 cars or some airplane pieces.
You can take a look at the manufacturing process here: TheTimeSport's Channel - YouTube


----------



## TomcatD (Nov 9, 2011)

Does anyone have info on the VRS Fluidity? That may be more like what im looking for. Just watched the ad on Youtube.


----------



## Timegal (Mar 29, 2010)

Here is a presentation of it from Interbike:
Interbike 2011 - 2012 Time Lineup of Pedals and Frames - YouTube
VRS Fluidity is at 2:53 - so sorry for my accent


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Mouthwatering selection of stuff. Particularly the Fluidity and the one that combines the gentler tubes with the race geometry. But what is this stenless steel?


----------



## TomcatD (Nov 9, 2011)

Timegal are You in the interbike video? im very interested in the NX or the VRS. i need to find a place that i can try them. can you help?


----------



## TomcatD (Nov 9, 2011)

I am located in Brooklyn NY and the only store that i have found that carries Time has a no test ride policy. looking for a dealer in or around NYC where i could compare the NX with the VRS.


----------



## Timegal (Mar 29, 2010)

TomcatD said:


> Timegal are You in the interbike video? im very interested in the NX or the VRS. i need to find a place that i can try them. can you help?


Yes, that's me.
Where are you located?


----------



## TomcatD (Nov 9, 2011)

*Time*

Timegal, I am located in brooklyn NY. I am willing to travel, maybe a few hours if i have to. Please let me know if you can help. thnaks Tom


----------



## Timegal (Mar 29, 2010)

R&A in Brooklyn, NY is our local dealer. You should get in touch with them


----------



## EvilEuro (Sep 28, 2005)

Timegal said:


> Here is a presentation of it from Interbike:
> 
> VRS Fluidity is at 2:53 - so sorry for my accent


You have nothing to apologize for. I met you at Interbike in 2010 and after your knowledge of your products your accent was the thing that made you unique.


----------

